

Ask HN: Getting funded as a F/T employee - spking

I'd like to hear from any HNers who have been through the process of getting (or trying to get) their startup funded while being a full-time employee somewhere else.  I've read more times than I can remember that pitching potential investors is like a full time job in and of itself, which makes the idea seem even more challenging for anyone holding down a 9-to-5.  Any advice?
======
tirrellp
I and my biz partner got 'non-traditional' seed-level funding and are looking
to raise Series A soon. We are both married with children, full time
responsibilities as fathers, and we both have day jobs in addition to our
startup. It is a suboptimal situation for sure, but it can be done.

I think a lot of startup advice assumes biz partners can 'share a 1 bedroom
apartment and eat ramen for 3 months while they code and launch', but that
model cant work for everyone. It does, however, sound like great fun.

~~~
spking
Between our three founders we have three wives and four kids, so I can relate.
How do you guys plan on raising your Series A funding while also keeping your
cubicles warm?

~~~
tirrellp
Good question. I work on the West Coast and travel a lot for my full time job,
so I have some flexibility as far as location and travel. My co-founder
telecommutes 100% and is location-independent. That has made it easier for us
to attend conferences, and my assumption is that it will make it easier for us
to pitch.

